# $ Squirrel Tails $



## mnhunt1989 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have heard of people selling squirrel tails to be used on fishing lures...is this true. If so how much do you get per tail and will they take any size tail?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

If I remember right, Mepp's use to have an advertisement in the back of Fur, Fish, and Game for squirrel tails. Don't know what they paid.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

yep mepps buys them but they don't pay much it is only worth it if you shot a couple dozen


----------



## mnhunt1989 (Nov 9, 2007)

well i have all these tiny little pine squirrels around...do u think they will take a smaller tail like that?


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

here you go. Like he said, they don't pay much
http://www.mepps.com/squirrel_tail_program/


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

26 cent tail, 5 cent 22 shell


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

plus, who pays for shipping?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm sure that Mepps isn't paying any shipping on those tails. Never know though.
I thought about raising bantam chickens and skinning them and preserving the hides and then trying to sell them to fly tying companies or on Ebay. I see some fellas sell pheasant feathers on there for that purpose. Don't know if you could push squirrel tails that way or not???

Probably wouldn't get much but you wouldn't have to fork up the shipping either.

Good luck
Dan


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

scroll down on the link


----------

